# College cooking!



## ColinCB (Oct 26, 2011)

Next year I'll be moving into a dorm with only a fridge and counter space. There used to be a stove/oven but they were removed after the building was re-fitted. I know many of you work in kitchens professionally, so hopefully you can help me. 

I'm looking for a hot-plate and toaster oven/oven. I really have no idea what to look for, other than they have to be electric. Any suggestions? I was thinking about a griddle, but there's not much to cook other than breakfast?


----------



## bprescot (Oct 26, 2011)

So, I never did this in college, but when I regularly prep meals for our entire Launch Team at the office (20-25) on two separate electric plugin burners. I could get away with one with better planning, more time, and fewer people. If I were you I'd get an induction cooktop. They're nice and fast and will make the fire-safety jackholes happier as there's WAY less risk of fire since the surface itself won't ignite things. As for a toaster over, haven't really used one for heavy duty cooking. In fact, I haven't used one since high-school, so I can't really weigh in on that one.


----------



## SpikeC (Oct 26, 2011)

Convection microwave? Induction burner for sure.


----------



## Kyle (Oct 26, 2011)

A crock pot would be a good idea if you got the room!


----------



## The hekler (Oct 26, 2011)

Induction if you have the pots/pans for it, if your gonna need to buy all new stuff it's not worth it. Make sure your school allows such things first obviously most schools are quite restrictive, hell I made it through with just a microwave and mini fridge.


----------



## DwarvenChef (Oct 26, 2011)

One lifesaver that I think is over looked alot... The electric skillet... Ya major retro points on that beast but when we move (always takes a month) I have that out in the car so we can cook in the hotels when we stay out. Mine has survived 20 years of off and on use with a year long 3 times a day work out by my sister when she rebuilt her kitchen by herself. Just about anything you can do on the stove stop will work in this thing.

The crock pot is a close second in my book


----------



## James (Oct 26, 2011)

toaster oven, crockpot, rice cooker, and hotplate. I've been lucky enough to have kitchens in all of the dorms I've lived in


----------



## chazmtb (Oct 26, 2011)

Go with a panini press/ grill /griddle combo from cuisinart (a better george foreman). Costco for 30 bucks. Get an induction plate which is more safe in confined dorm areas (Look at newegg.com. They have some from time to time for $60), small rice cooker and a microwave.


----------



## mhlee (Oct 26, 2011)

+1 to induction burner (wish those things were available when I went to college), mini fridge (buy one with as big a freezer as possible, not the ones where the "freezer" can barely hold 2 ice trays, toaster oven (cheapo black and decker worked for me for years; I have no experience with a convection microwave but if they work as well as advertised, go for it) and rice cooker with stay warm feature if you love rice like me.


----------



## ecchef (Oct 26, 2011)

chazmtb said:


> Go with a panini press/ grill /griddle combo from cuisinart (a better george foreman). Costco for 30 bucks. Get an induction plate which is more safe in confined dorm areas (Look at newegg.com. They have some from time to time for $60), small rice cooker and a microwave.


 
Ooooooh, I like this set-up. 

If only someone would invent a smalll, portable, cheap, and effective smoke & grease extractor.....:idea2:


----------



## 99Limited (Oct 26, 2011)

Nobody mentioned that if you get an induction burner, which you should, you have to use the right kind of cookware. No aluminum, copper, glass and some stainless steel. If a fridge magnet will stick to the cookware it should work.


----------



## ColinCB (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks for all of the help.

I was planning on bringing a microwave, toaster oven, hot plate, rice cooker, and panini press.

I already own the microwave, rice cooker, and press, so all I would be buying is the toaster oven and hot plate. 


Is induction really that good? I have some all-clad stainless stuff I could use.


----------



## sachem allison (Oct 28, 2011)

ColinCB said:


> Thanks for all of the help.
> 
> I was planning on bringing a microwave, toaster oven, hot plate, rice cooker, and panini press.
> 
> ...


 
It's more of an issue of safety. they are less likely to catch stuff on fire. once you remove the pot or pan no more heat.


----------



## ColinCB (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm not familiar with induction at all. How is the heat distribution? I hear it is phenomenally fast though.


----------



## 99Limited (Oct 28, 2011)

ColinCB said:


> I'm not familiar with induction at all. How is the heat distribution? I hear it is phenomenally fast though.



Induction cooking uses magnetic energy to create heat. I'm too lazy to Google up a more information but the number 1 reason you should go that route is fire safety.


----------



## ColinCB (Oct 28, 2011)

I suppose that's a valid enough reason alone to get it.

Any recommended brands? I saw Duxtop?


----------



## jheis (Nov 4, 2011)

I've had a Max Burton induction hob for about a year (~$70 from Amazon) & I think it works phenomenally well for what it is. My only complaints are that the heating area is relatively small compared to the cooking surface, and it's hard to "fine tune" the temperature (if you're trying to simmer, 2 may be a bit too low while 3 is too high). But if you're making pasta, it'll bring a pot of water to a boil _really_ fast on 10.

Your AllClad stainless will work fine - unless it's the kind with the aluminum puck on the bottom.

Induction works much better than the old, traditional coil hot plate and it's much safer - no chance of starting a fire!

I find that there's not much I can't do with a microwave, toaster oven & an induction hob. You can get pretty inventive with one pot meals.

James


----------

